# Cold call 0843 724 3980



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm absolutely fed up of getting a call from this number every weekday morning offering me a new boiler!!!

I thought it was illegal now to do this. As it's an automated call I can't tell him what I'd like to!!

Any advice please?

Val


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try this link for advice Val.

http://www.which.co.uk/technology/phones/guides/ten-tips-to-stop-cold-calls/

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

report it to OfCom - such practices can now be stopped IF it is reported.

OfCom telephone complaints contact

Dave


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks so much Terry and Dave. I've done a formal complaint to the ICO. I'll keep the contact info and fill in the form every time it happens!

Val


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi oldtart, I keep getting these nuisance automated messages.
Next time don't hang up straight away listen to message and you should get the option to opt out by pressing 9 and you should be removed from their list.
Works most of the time.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

On average we are getting 4 calls a day to our landline and I am getting 2/3 a day to my mobile with the usual guff, i.e. "we have been trying to reach you about your recent accident" OR "your PPI claim cannot be processed until you telephone this number". Last week my wife took a call from the Indian sub-Continant from a chap with the old "we have detected that your computer has been hacked" rubbish. Mrs C. told him where to get off and put the phone down. Literally within 10 secs he phoned back and was really angry. He said that if my wife didn't listen to him he would cancel our registration!!!!! and we wouldn't be able to use our computer. Wife put phone down again. 10 secs later he is back and even angrier. Wife put phone down again. 10 secs later he is back again and I take the call. I listened to him rant on and then just said sorry mate, we dont have a computer! He put the phone down at this point. What a wally!

This morning I had a completely new one from a company calling themselves Hamilton Hearing Industries. We are holding a clinic in your area the girl said. She wanted to know if me or anyone in my family had worked in a "Loud" industry that may have damaged our hearing. No ta says I-and please dont phone back. We will see.........

Andy


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

caulkhead said:


> This morning I had a completely new one from a company calling themselves Hamilton Hearing Industries. We are holding a clinic in your area the girl said. She wanted to know if me or anyone in my family had worked in a "Loud" industry that may have damaged our hearing. No ta says I-and please dont phone back. We will see.........
> 
> Andy


You should have said "pardon" :laugh:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

chilly said:


> You should have said "pardon" :laugh:


I had the same thought about 2 secs after putting the phone down, although to be honest, the girl sounded bored out of her skull and didn't sound in the mood for humour. I do feel sorry for the people trying to make a few bob out of 'cold calling' but it has become an epidemic that has got completely out of hand.

Andy


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses and advice. 

Ihave only had automated ones for boilers, PPI and recent accident so have been unable to respond.

A14GAS. I did listen to the end once and heard the option to press 9. I must be honest and say I wad reluctant to do so in case it was a scam.

It does concern me who these cold callers do contact. There are vulnerable people out there who maybe stressed or anxious when receiving these calls. 

Val


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What pisses me off about them is if Liz is out and I'm put in the van I have to drop everything and run to the phone, Liz has a lot of elderly family who only ring the landline, so it's important not to miss them, if I do I ring 1471 and write down the number for Liz to ring them later.

I have really given them a right old bollocking some times, does no good, but it gets it off my chest.

Another pet hate is these scrotes who come around the house wanting to flog us plastic or composite front doors or a new drive or other crap we don't need, not to mention at least two leaflets for local Pizza or curry houses.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I had 7 sales calls yesterday! Cheaper electricity x2, Pension advice, cheaper telephone, Solar power and recorded PPI claim x 2 
Grrrr! :leftfighter4::leftfighter4:
:leftfighter4:

The ones that really pee me off are the ones that say..."hello Mr Hill, this is Tarquin from Smythe, Farquhar and Sloans investments in London" 
...as if the fact that he's (supposedly) calling from London makes everything OK!! 
And the one's that start off "morning Mr Hill, how are you today?" I like to tease them a bit and say "well, actually I woke up with a bit of a sniffle and my back isn't too good today" then they have to sound all sympathetic.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Get yourselves a set of these phones. We've had ours for 3 months now and we don't get any cold calls, all 100% blocked. Best £70 I've spent in years honestly.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/phones...81d5-a25372d2e3d7&istItemId=qqpxmxaq&istBid=t


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mostly we get the odd French sales pitch which we instantly recognise. After they run through their speel I ask if they speak English. No and off they go.
The odd English one I get via a divert number and if it's female I start heavy breathing. Off they go.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What pisses me off about them
> Another pet hate is these scrotes who come around the house wanting to flog us plastic or composite front doors or a new drive or other crap we don't need, not to mention at least two leaflets for local Pizza or curry houses.


We have even had them trying to sell plastic (UPVC) this that and the other, when they can clearly see we have all plastic windows, fascia and guttering, even our garage.
Also we have had them trying to sell a new driveway, when ours has a hard standing, is very clean and tidy and is the newest in the road!
When they get persistent, I get rude>


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have a language other than English just take off in that. I do it in Spanish, one day I'm sure I will encounter a Spanish speaker but it hasn't happened yet. They will delete you from their lists if they think they can't communicate with you.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

If you're getting nuisance calls on your mobile and presuming it's a fairly modern phone, you can add numbers to your 'blocked' list. I've done this about half a dozen times and this seems to have stopped all nuisance calls to my mobile.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks David. They are on my mobile so will do just that.

Val


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Val
I listened to the call right through today and was told to press 8 if I wanted to be deleted from their list.
Hopefully that will be the last from them:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Cazzie


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

You might find these sites interesting:
http://www.tellows.co.uk/num/08437243980
www.saynoto0870.com

There are a lot of sites like:
http://www.whocalls.me.uk/phone/08437243980
most of which serve no purpose.

If they invite you to call the number without declaring what it will cost you, report them to Ofcom. It is fraud.

Patrick


----------

